# Selling shares



## carl123uk (Jun 16, 2008)

Didn't sell my shares in time so I got sent the certificate for them.

What's the best way to sell them when I want to and how to get a certain price?


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

Shares in who exactly? Some companies have their own share portals

If you've got the cert by all means you could use someone like selftrade who take a £11.75 fee


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Any Brokers will take your instructions, and allow you to state the price below which you won't sell.


----------



## staffordian (May 2, 2012)

carl123uk said:


> Didn't sell my shares in time so I got sent the certificate for them.
> 
> What's the best way to sell them when I want to and how to get a certain price?


You've not got lumbered with some foreign ones, eg Bermudan, have you?


----------

